# بخش دانش آموزی > آزمونهای آزمایشی > گاج >  انتخاب آزمون آزمایشی که خیلیا ترجیح اش نمیدن

## saeed_dal

سلام 
دوستان میدونیم که بین آزمون های حضوری کانون و گزینه دو و سنجش و گاج از همه معروف ترن 
 کانون به نظرم برنامه اش امسال برای کنکور تیر یکم ایراداتی داره (مخصوصا جمع بندی آخر ترم اول و عدم انتخاب زوج درس و مرور های طول سال کم) و از یه طرفم خوب سوالاتش برخی موقع ها یکم بیش از حد سخت میشه و ممکنه آدمو نا امید کنه( سطح درسی ام امسال 7300 منطقه دو شدم در تجربی) اما خوب مزیت بزرگش اینه خیلیا میرن کانون و کامل اینجوری هماهنگ با بقیه هستی و ضمنا اگه تراز خوب آدم بیاره در درسی دیگ خیالش تقریبا مطمین هست که اون درس اوک هست
 و گزینه دو هم که سه هفته یه باره و همین سه هفته یه بار ها رو هم از امسال یک در میان حضوری کرده ینی دو ماه یه بار یدونه حضوری میدی و یدونه آنلاین که از این جنبه رد میکنم
 سنجش هم که همه آگاه ان از معایبش اش.... 
یدونه گاج برام می مونه گاج امسال برنامه اش برای کنکور تیر اوک هست و همون برنامه سال های قبل کانون هست و سوالاتش هم که سطح متوسطی داره و فکر کنم آدمو ناامید نکنه در طول سال ... ولی خیلی اقبال دانش آموزان بهش بنظرم کمه و همین جامعه آماری کم (و همین عامل باعث شه آدم سطح دقیق خودشو نفهمه چون ترازش دیگه زیاد مطمین نیس) و شاید احتمال اینکه با سوالات زیاد چالشی برخورد نکنم در آزمون های طول سال اش و ایراداتی که شاید موقع شرکت توش تازه باهاش درگیر شم منو به شک می ندازه ممنون میشم کسی تجربه ای یا اطلاعاتی داشت برام کمک کنه... 
ضمنا هزینه آزمون های گاج رو هم کسی از دوستان اطلاع داشت ممنون میشم بگه

----------


## Akhansari

> سلام 
> دوستان میدونیم که بین آزمون های حضوری کانون و گزینه دو و سنجش و گاج از همه معروف ترن 
>  کانون به نظرم برنامه اش امسال برای کنکور تیر یکم ایراداتی داره (مخصوصا جمع بندی آخر ترم اول و عدم انتخاب زوج درس و مرور های طول سال کم) و از یه طرفم خوب سوالاتش برخی موقع ها یکم بیش از حد سخت میشه و ممکنه آدمو نا امید کنه( سطح درسی ام امسال 7300 منطقه دو شدم در تجربی) اما خوب مزیت بزرگش اینه خیلیا میرن کانون و کامل اینجوری هماهنگ با بقیه هستی و ضمنا اگه تراز خوب آدم بیاره در درسی دیگ خیالش تقریبا مطمین هست که اون درس اوک هست
>  و گزینه دو هم که سه هفته یه باره و همین سه هفته یه بار ها رو هم از امسال یک در میان حضوری کرده ینی دو ماه یه بار یدونه حضوری میدی و یدونه آنلاین که از این جنبه رد میکنم
>  سنجش هم که همه آگاه ان از معایبش اش.... 
> یدونه گاج برام می مونه گاج امسال برنامه اش برای کنکور تیر اوک هست و همون برنامه سال های قبل کانون هست و سوالاتش هم که سطح متوسطی داره و فکر کنم آدمو ناامید نکنه در طول سال ... ولی خیلی اقبال دانش آموزان بهش بنظرم کمه و همین جامعه آماری کم (و همین عامل باعث شه آدم سطح دقیق خودشو نفهمه چون ترازش دیگه زیاد مطمین نیس) و شاید احتمال اینکه با سوالات زیاد چالشی برخورد نکنم در آزمون های طول سال اش و ایراداتی که شاید موقع شرکت توش تازه باهاش درگیر شم منو به شک می ندازه ممنون میشم کسی تجربه ای یا اطلاعاتی داشت برام کمک کنه... 
> ضمنا هزینه آزمون های گاج رو هم کسی از دوستان اطلاع داشت ممنون میشم بگه


سلام دوست عزیز من خودم ماز و زیستاز ثبت نام کردم ولی بعدا دیدم خیلی سبز هم آزمون برگزار میکنه من یه نگاه  سریع به نمونه آزمونش انداختم سوالای خوبی داشت بنظرم تو آزمون دنبال آزمونای سخت نباش آزمونهایی خوبن که برنامه خوب و سوالای معقول داشته باشن سوالای معقول باعث میشن هم خوب یاد بگیری هم یادگیری خودتو بسنجی سوالای سخت هیچ سودی ندارند واقعا به فکر جامعه آماری هم نباش تو آزمونهای سنجش میتونی ثبت نام کنی برای جامع هاش فقط همه میرن اونجا خودتو بین اونا بسنجی

----------


## mahdi_artur

> سلام 
> دوستان میدونیم که بین آزمون های حضوری کانون و گزینه دو و سنجش و گاج از همه معروف ترن 
>  کانون به نظرم برنامه اش امسال برای کنکور تیر یکم ایراداتی داره (مخصوصا جمع بندی آخر ترم اول و عدم انتخاب زوج درس و مرور های طول سال کم) و از یه طرفم خوب سوالاتش برخی موقع ها یکم بیش از حد سخت میشه و ممکنه آدمو نا امید کنه( سطح درسی ام امسال 7300 منطقه دو شدم در تجربی) اما خوب مزیت بزرگش اینه خیلیا میرن کانون و کامل اینجوری هماهنگ با بقیه هستی و ضمنا اگه تراز خوب آدم بیاره در درسی دیگ خیالش تقریبا مطمین هست که اون درس اوک هست
>  و گزینه دو هم که سه هفته یه باره و همین سه هفته یه بار ها رو هم از امسال یک در میان حضوری کرده ینی دو ماه یه بار یدونه حضوری میدی و یدونه آنلاین که از این جنبه رد میکنم
>  سنجش هم که همه آگاه ان از معایبش اش.... 
> یدونه گاج برام می مونه گاج امسال برنامه اش برای کنکور تیر اوک هست و همون برنامه سال های قبل کانون هست و سوالاتش هم که سطح متوسطی داره و فکر کنم آدمو ناامید نکنه در طول سال ... ولی خیلی اقبال دانش آموزان بهش بنظرم کمه و همین جامعه آماری کم (و همین عامل باعث شه آدم سطح دقیق خودشو نفهمه چون ترازش دیگه زیاد مطمین نیس) و شاید احتمال اینکه با سوالات زیاد چالشی برخورد نکنم در آزمون های طول سال اش و ایراداتی که شاید موقع شرکت توش تازه باهاش درگیر شم منو به شک می ندازه ممنون میشم کسی تجربه ای یا اطلاعاتی داشت برام کمک کنه... 
> ضمنا هزینه آزمون های گاج رو هم کسی از دوستان اطلاع داشت ممنون میشم بگه


سلام دوست عزیز
همیشه حالم بهم میخورده از پست های مقایسه ای بین آزمون / منابع / کلاس / پکیج و ... حالا چرا؟ ببینید شما اگر داخل گوگل سرچ کنید " گاج برم یا ... " با حجم عظیمی سایت های کنکوری و غیر کنکوری که عمدتا بدل به بستر تبلیغاتی موسسات مختلف یا محصولات خودشان شده اند مواجه خواهید شد. حالا اکثر / همگی این سایت ها اومدن بر اساس بودجه بندی، نوع و سبک سوالات، جامعه آماری و امکانات به هر آزمون نمره داده اند. مثلا یکی از این سایت ها به قلم چی از نظر کیفیت و سطح سوالات نمره 7.5 و به گاج نمره 7 داده مشاهده می فرمایید:

دوست عزیز سال 98 اساتید آموزشگاه های تهران و بزرگان موسسات آموزشی نتایجی پخش کردن که مربوط به درصد شباهت سوالات ازمون ها به کنکور بود، فکر می کنید قلم چی چه نمره ای گرفت؟ براساس میانگین همه آزمون های مرحله ای قلم چی 21% (پایین ترین درصد تشابه) ، گاج 42% و گزینه دو 73% تشابه با کنکور داشت! بقیه سال ها بررسی نکردم ولی باز مطمئنم قلم چی نسبت به بقیه آزمون ها شباهت کمتری به کنکور دارد. من نمی دانم این سیستم نمره دهی این سایت ها و پیج های تبلیغاتی بر چه اساس است آیا بر اساس احساسات نمره می دهند؟ یا کارشناسی هست که بیاد درصد تشابه سوالات آزمون های آزمایشی با کنکور همان سال را یکی یکی درس به درس بررسی کند؟ دوست عزیز توصیه من به شما اینه: اگر دانش آموزی/مشاوری/سایتی چیزی گفت قلم چی از گاج سخت تره / گاج از گزینه دو سخت تره یا غیر استاندارد تره یا ... از 200 کیلومتری پا به فرار بگذارید چراکه این عزیزان نمی دانند سختی و آسانی / استاندارد و غیر استاندارد بودن همه این ها یک چیز نسبیه این یک. ثانیا اگر به کنکور های برگزار شده اخیر توجه کنیم بخوبی متوجه می شویم ملاک استاندارد بودن یک آزمون دقیقا غیر استاندارد مطرح شدن سوالات یک یا دو درس حتی بیشتر است یعنی شما دیگر با کنکوری طرف نیستید که سطح دشواری و استاندارد سوالات مشابه سال گذشته باشد در واقع طرح و پخش سوالات کنکور در سال های اخیر کاملا تصادفی یا به زبان عامیانه غیر استاندارد بوده پس آزمونی از دید من استاندارده که اتفاقا سوالاتش غیر استاندارد و خلاف روتین هر سال باشه.

*راجع به نمره دهی به جامعه آماری
*دوست عزیز جامعه آماری فاسد و اتفاقا به شدت فاسد برای مقایسه و نمایان شدن وضعیت علمی شما نسبت به رقبا اصلا ملاک خوبی نیست. عزیز دل گاج آزمونی هست که پاسخنامه اش شب آزمون کامل اسکن میشه و در کانال های پخش قرار می گیره [دقیقا خود پاسخنامه تشریحی و نه صرفا کلید ها؛ کلید + پاسخ تشریحی دیگه کامل روی کانال هاست] ، قلم چی جامعه آماری داره که حداقل 15 الی 20 هزار نفر درش تقلب می کنند و شب ها تا صبح عین بدبخت بیچاره ها دنبال لو رفتن سوالات متعاقبا کلید آزمون فردان. بقیه آزمون ها همینطور (راه برای تقلب همیشه هست) بنابراین نمره دادن به جامعه آماری آزمون که به هیچ درد مقایسه و رقابت نمیخوره اصلا از بیخ و بن چرنده اینه که حتی اون هایی که بدلیل جامعه آماری بچه ها رو تشویق میکنند قلم چی یا آزمون x برید خودشون توصیه شون اینه که شما کار به تراز و رتبه و ... نداشته باشید صرفا با درصد های کسب شده خودتون رو بسنجید. اینم از این.

مطلب بعدی 
*راجع به سوالات چالشی که فرمودین
*دوست عزیز هر آزمونی حتی اگر بگن ساده ترین و آبکی ترین آزمون جهان باز سوال چالشی داره این یک. ثانیا شما هر آزمونی که شرکت کنید حتی آزمونی ساده تر از کنکور 98 باز با یکسری سوال مواجهید که بدلیل بی دقتی یا کم تسلطی یا ... اشتباه پاسخ بدید و این خوبی که داره اینه که شما رو سوق میده به برطرف کردنشون. حالا یک عده دوست میدارن همیشه و در همه حال سوالات چالشی و سخت ببینن و حوصله سوالات ساده تر و متوسط رو ندارن معمولا رتبه های برتر و دو رقمی ها و ... این رفتار رو نشون میدن و یک عده هم اگر زیاد سوال سخت ببینن فراری میشن و شروع می کنند به فحاشی به طراح سوال و آزمون و موسسه و ... معمولا دانش آموزان متوسط و ضعیف اینطورن پس باز اینجا بحث سلیقه مطرحه و بر اساس سلیقه نمیشه متر گذاشت روی سوالات و نظر و نمره داد. البته دوست عزیز شما کمی هم دارید اشتباه می کنید من خودم یادمه دقیقا که گاج سوالات شیمی بشدت چالشی داشت یا طراحان زیستش نکات خیلی ریزی رو هدف قرار میدادن و ... البته الآن نمیدونم چطور شده ولی مطمئن باشید هر آزمونی که شرکت کنید با این دست سوالات همیشه مواجهید.

راجع به اقبال کم و زیاد
دوست عزیز قلم چی رفتن در حیطه کنکور یک فرهنگ یک رسم ملی شده! یعنی شما محاله اسم کنکور به زبون بیارید یه عده نگن اول برو کانون ثبت نام کن بعدا حالا بیا ببینیم چی میشه! درست یادم نیست ولی ما تو دینی یه اصلی داشتیم به اسم اصل استمرار و پیوستگی در دعوت که باعث میشد انجام یک عمل یا پذیرش اون برای عده زیادی تبدیل به روتین زندگی شون بشه. حالا کانون هم دقیقا همینه. یکسری پیام آور شادی و موفقیت داره به اسم رتبه برتر که هر سال داد می زنن ما کانونی بودیم مصاحبه می کنن و ... یک عده دلال و بازیاب حرفه ای و نیروی کار ارزان (پشتیبان) که وظیفه فروش کتاب و کلاس و امکانات دیگر رو برعهده دارن، یک عده مشاور و مدرسه و مرکز آموزشی که با آزمون قرارداد دارن و ... خلاصه سیستم سازی که قلم چی در طی این سال ها انجام داده طوری هست که اگر کسی بیاد بگه مثلا من با گاج رفتم و موفق شدم یا گزینه دو رفتم و موفق شدم یا کلا فقط آزمون های جامع سنجش دادم و موفق شدم باز همه میگن کانون.

در کل شما نگران این مواردی که گفتید نباشید. ببینید این که آزمون بهتون بسازه یک. بتونید با برنامه اش کنار بیاید و پیش روی خوبی داشته باشید دو. دقیقا بدونی داری چیکار می کنی و تحت تاثیر تبلیغات دچار تعدد آزمون و منابع نشده باشی سه. اینارو عوامل به مراتب مهم تری در نظر بگیرید.

----------


## saeed_dal

خیلی ممنونم از راهنمایی دقیق و درست دوستان

----------


## Marz

> خیلی ممنونم از راهنمایی دقیق و درست دوستان


سلام شما گاج ثبت نام کردید ؟راضی هستید ؟

----------


## Marz

> سلام دوست عزیز من خودم ماز و زیستاز ثبت نام کردم ولی بعدا دیدم خیلی سبز هم آزمون برگزار میکنه من یه نگاه  سریع به نمونه آزمونش انداختم سوالای خوبی داشت بنظرم تو آزمون دنبال آزمونای سخت نباش آزمونهایی خوبن که برنامه خوب و سوالای معقول داشته باشن سوالای معقول باعث میشن هم خوب یاد بگیری هم یادگیری خودتو بسنجی سوالای سخت هیچ سودی ندارند واقعا به فکر جامعه آماری هم نباش تو آزمونهای سنجش میتونی ثبت نام کنی برای جامع هاش فقط همه میرن اونجا خودتو بین اونا بسنجی


سلام روز بخیر . شما یک بار به من گفتید اگر گاجینو ثبت نام کنم .قیمت ارمون های گاج برام به صرفه میوفته میشه توضیح بدین چه جوریاست ؟؟

----------


## Akhansari

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Marz


سلام روز بخیر . شما یک بار به من گفتید اگر گاجینو ثبت نام کنم .قیمت ارمون های گاج برام به صرفه میوفته میشه توضیح بدین چه جوریاست ؟؟


سلام گاجینو خودش آزمون های گاجو برگزار میکنه وقتی اکانت داشته باشید میتونید تو آزمون شرکت کنید فقط محض احتیاط تلفنی هم از پشتیبانیش بپرسید ولی قابلیتش بود تو نرم افزارش تا اونجایی که یادمه*

----------


## Tara mo

> 1820281[/URL]]*
> 
> سلام گاجینو خودش آزمون های گاجو برگزار میکنه وقتی اکانت داشته باشید میتونید تو آزمون شرکت کنید فقط محض احتیاط تلفنی هم از پشتیبانیش بپرسید ولی قابلیتش بود تو نرم افزارش تا اونجایی که یادمه*


سلام درباره اون ازمون ماز و زیستاز که نوشتین کمی راهنمایی میکنین؟؟
من فقط با کار کردن سوالات کانون تو خونه موافقم ولی با برنامش نه

----------

